# Adderall Tolerance



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

So ive pretty much gained tolerance to my adderall, which ****in sucks. Ive been on 30mg twice a day for about 2 and a half months now, and its hardly doing much at all when i take it.

How should i deal with this? I know my psychiatrist will tell me something that doesnt make any sense, but im seeing her next week. Id rather hear somebody who has experience with this ****. How do i reduce my tolerance levels effectively? 

....And what could happen if i just stopped taking it? how bad are the withdrawal effects?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

King Moonracer said:


> So ive pretty much gained tolerance to my adderall, which ****in sucks. Ive been on 30mg twice a day for about 2 and a half months now, and its hardly doing much at all when i take it.
> 
> How should i deal with this? I know my psychiatrist will tell me something that doesnt make any sense, but im seeing her next week. Id rather hear somebody who has experience with this ****. How do i reduce my tolerance levels effectively?
> 
> ....And what could happen if i just stopped taking it? how bad are the withdrawal effects?


Very slow taper, so as not to have a potentially , kick your feet out, crash!!!


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I've used 20-30 mg on and off for the past 6 months. Have stopped multiple times, once for a whole month, with no withdraw effects. Last stretch I was on 20mg 3-4 times a day (I take IR and it only works for 3-4 hrs) for about a month straight. By the end, 20mg really wasn't working at all, so I went to 30mg a couple of times. That stopped last week (Friday) when I went on spring break. Haven't used since, and no withdraw effects. In the past I only loosened my tolerance by taking a break. I'll be starting again tomorrow, so I'll let you know how much the tolerance has gone down. I've always stopped cold turkey and have never had any withdraw (emphasis on that last point). I think if you abuse it and become addicted, and use it to get high, you will inevitably have to crash from your high. I always used a therapeutic dose, so the highs were never that high. Nothing to crash from.


----------



## titanium (Mar 18, 2012)

just do some days at least 2 times a week without adderal. take some time off. it is better. try it and see.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

if you stopped taking it, youd probably feel very tired and low mood...depressed with low motivation..

with adderall, i notice a tolerance that builds up within 4-5 days of using it daily..i have to take breaks or i will get nothing from it..i cant imagine taking 60 mgs in a day though, i would be spun...f\


----------



## The Real Jesse (Mar 19, 2012)

I abused it everyday for a couple months. Other than the initial crash when I came down, I didn't feel any withdrawal effects.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

wxolue said:


> I've used 20-30 mg on and off for the past 6 months. Have stopped multiple times, once for a whole month, with no withdraw effects. Last stretch I was on 20mg 3-4 times a day (I take IR and it only works for 3-4 hrs) for about a month straight. By the end, 20mg really wasn't working at all, so I went to 30mg a couple of times. That stopped last week (Friday) when I went on spring break. Haven't used since, and no withdraw effects. In the past I only loosened my tolerance by taking a break. I'll be starting again tomorrow, so I'll let you know how much the tolerance has gone down. I've always stopped cold turkey and have never had any withdraw (emphasis on that last point). I think if you abuse it and become addicted, and use it to get high, you will inevitably have to crash from your high. I always used a therapeutic dose, so the highs were never that high. Nothing to crash from.


Good news. This weekend ill try to not take any, see how it plays out. Ive never taken more than 60mg in a day. Once i took a 3rd 30mg because of an emergency paper i had to write, but nothing other than that.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I've pulled an all-nighter before where I would take 10mg every few hours throughout the night. Again, no addiction and no withdrawal. I have a feeling that withdrawal and addiction only happens if you're chasing the euphoria you get the first few times you take adderall.


----------



## anhedonic (Dec 19, 2011)

Supplement with an NDMA agonist during your downtime to inhibit dopamine reuptake. Dextromorphan works well for many, as well as magnesium in its more bioavailable forms: ie, chelated magnesium. I also supplement with protein shakes (the bodybuilder formulations, commonly "whey protein") because of their extensive amino acid profiles (L-tyrosine is the important one here).

*Do not take* DXM and magnesium at the same time as your amphetamine.

And most importantly, research. And then research some more.

After your done, research again.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

anhedonic said:


> Supplement with an NDMA agonist during your downtime to inhibit dopamine reuptake. Dextromorphan works well for many, as well as magnesium in its more bioavailable forms: ie, chelated magnesium. I also supplement with protein shakes (the bodybuilder formulations, commonly "whey protein") because of their extensive amino acid profiles (L-tyrosine is the important one here).
> 
> *Do not take* DXM and magnesium at the same time as your amphetamine.
> 
> ...


So....basically...eat lots of tuna fish and bananas, and dont take nyquil?

Thats definitely what im looking for, a way to get the maximum results from the medicine. Id like to take it tonight because i feel so tired haha. I took it once today, and by this time i usually have taken it twice.

So what are the main things i can do to maximize the effects? i know i can drink baking soda.


----------



## anhedonic (Dec 19, 2011)

King Moonracer said:


> So....basically...eat lots of tuna fish and bananas, and dont take nyquil?


The tuna fish and bananas are fine, but no, not nyquil. I'm almost positive it doesn't contain dextromethorphan anyway.



> Thats definitely what im looking for, a way to get the maximum results from the medicine. Id like to take it tonight because i feel so tired haha. I took it once today, and by this time i usually have taken it twice.
> 
> So what are the main things i can do to maximize the effects? i know i can drink baking soda.


For one thing, get plenty of sleep. You'll burn out pretty quickly and effectively NOT get the best results without being rested.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I was surprised to find that after a week long break, I still have the same tolerance to adderall that I had before spring break. It might even be greater. I think I'll ask for memantine tomorrow.


----------

